# AKAI TV Software Update



## MarioAxiaq (Nov 16, 2018)

Dear All,

I am new here, I do not know if you could help me out or not. 

I have an AKAI TV, model number: AKTV 221 and I would like to download or purchase it's software update. I have already tried to contact many suppliers and AKAI too but to no avail. Would appreciate any suggestions.

Thanks and regards
Mario Axiaq


----------

